# Our New Tv



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

The DW and I had been contemplating buying a used truck for towing the TT. We only had the Land Rover along with a motorcycle and a scooter. We expected this arrangement to last for at least another year as we both live just 3 miles from work. But, after dealing with the Land Rover's struggling tow performance, we thought maybe a second vehicle (hopefully a diesel truck) would serve us well. We knew that we couldn't make it on 1 car forever and getting a decent used truck made sense for towing and such.

We were on our way to LA with a list of trucks to check out. After discussing over breakfast how very long the day was shaping up to be, I suggested that we stop by the closest Dodge dealer and see the new trucks and test drive the new 6.7L Cummins diesel. We spent a bit of time looking at different styles (quad cab or mega cab, SLT or Laramie, etc.) and playing with all the bells and whistles. First thing we fell in love with was how very comfy the Mega Cab was. With the seats folded down, there was plenty of room for our Great Dane and even one more. I never thought that a pickup truck could ever hold two Great Danes in the cab. +1 for the Dodge, we were already starting to consider buying this truck on this factor alone.

Next we talked to the fleet manager, who actually turned out to be a pretty nice fellow. This dealership had about 70 new '07s on the lot and they needed to move them. The deal was going to be any truck we wanted, whether it was on the lot or within 250 miles, for (verifiable) invoice minus the $3500 rebate. I probably could have wiggled a little bit of the hold-back out of them, but since they had to transfer our particular vehicle in, I decided to let it go at invoice. So, +2 for the new Dodge now.

Then we test drove it. Man, let me tell you, that new 6.7 Cummins is very smooth, car-like quiet and wicked fast. I've never been pinned to the back of my seat by a diesel before. Okay, maybe that last part was overkill, but this thing can scoot!!! You should have seen the look on my DWs face!







350HP and 650lb/ft of torque, 6-speed automatic, factory exhaust brake, and the list goes on. +3 Dodge.

Well, to make a long story even longer, we traded the Land Rover on a 07 Ram 2500 Mega Cab with the 6.7L diesel and 6-speed auto. It's bittersweet for us because our Land Rover was one amazing SUV and it will be sorely missed. Maybe someday we'll own one again, but for now we're thrilled and convinced that we made the right choice.

Signature will be updated soon and our gallery as well.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The new truck bug bit!
Congratulations!

For those still shopping a huge local Ford/Dodge dealer is offering $10,000 off invoice.
Check it out here.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats on the new truck. You are gonna love the dodge.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice truck! Enjoy driving it..


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Course, you know that 25RSS is just WAY too small.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new truck!!!

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Enjoy the new truck lets see how long it is before the trailer gets replaced. Trust me on that one









John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We traded the Land Rover on a 07 Ram 2500 Mega Cab with the 6.7L diesel and 6-speed auto. Ok I need to know more 6 or 8 foot box, is it 4 wheel drive . You will going to love towing with a diesel . James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck!

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW







I know when the DH decided to buy our 07 F250 Diesel, I was skeptical. But it really makes a huge difference in towing (We were using my Expedition), but after the 1st trip DH KNEW we needed a bigger TV.

I know you hate to see your trusty family SUV go, but new memories are to be made!! I hope it turns out to be all you thought it would be and more.

HEIDI


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome choice!! Those are very nice SOB trucks!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hoooorayyyy!! Another Dodge joins the fleet! 

Congrats!! 

What color did you choose???


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Hoooorayyyy!! Another Dodge joins the fleet!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> What color did you choose???


The color choice was tough for us. We knew that red and white were not options, but we couldn't decide between the silver, grey, and blue. In the end we chose the grey and when it was delivered to the house this morning we knew we made the right choice.

_*Everyone- thanks for all the well wishes!*_


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

SWEET!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Airboss said:


> we intend to move back to the PNW as soon as possible


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Dodge! Everybody loves the way the new 6.7 and 6 speed tows!

Let us know what you think when you first tow your TT.

Mark


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Congrats on the new Dodge! Everybody loves the way the new 6.7 and 6 speed tows!
> 
> Let us know what you think when you first tow your TT.
> 
> Mark


Wilco. Actually, we're thinking of doing the Big Bear Lake (CA) again. There's an 11% grade with lots of twisties that's about 5 miles long to get up the mountain which should prove to be quite a test for the TV. We'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't forget to rack up a few miles before you tow (check your owners manual for minimum miles before towing) . James


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new truck.

-CC


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Congrats on the new Dodge! Everybody loves the way the new 6.7 and 6 speed tows!
> 
> Let us know what you think when you first tow your TT.
> 
> Mark


Wilco. Actually, we're thinking of doing the Big Bear Lake (CA) again. There's an 11% grade with lots of twisties that's about 5 miles long to get up the mountain which should prove to be quite a test for the TV. We'll let you know how it goes.
[/quote]

11% grade!!









That's what I want to hear about. I don't want to steal your thread but I'm picking up my new 6.7 Dodge tommorow and am dying to see how it does.
It won't be for about 2 - 3 weeks before I have the chance to tow and it's flat around here so I will be curious it know how much downshifting is necessary.
I think your going to love the "Jake break" in the downhill twisties!. Let us know your impressions. I talked with a guy this weekend at Mohican SP campground who has a 5.9 dodge diesel with a 11,500 pound fitth wheel and a manual 6 speed with a 3.73 gear (is that what you have?). He told me he has never had to shift down to 5th yet while on the highway going over 60MPH. I thought that was impressive!

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ahhhhh, new trucks! Ain't it great?

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> 11% grade!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the 6-speed auto with the 3:73. Since the 3:73 and the 4:10 have the same towing capacities, we kept the 3:73 for the better mileage when we weren't towing. I hope we made the right decision.


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations on the new truck!!! You will love the diesel. Nothing pulls quite like it!! Happy towing!!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Year two with '05 1500 SLT QC and still enjoying it. Only issue I had was transmission module had to be reprogrammed to stop a stalling issue.

Enjoy, sounds like a great ride!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Airboss,

Did you tow with it yet? How did it do? We want to hear about your impressions...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Airboss,
> 
> Did you tow with it yet? How did it do? We want to hear about your impressions...


Just got back from Big Bear Lake, CA yesterday. I promise to review the campsite in another thread because we had such a good time, but for now here's what I thought of the truck...

HOLY COW, MAN! Not one hiccup from the engine, no miscues from the tranny, and a solid ride over crappy CA secondary roads (HWY 247). At one point we were chugging up a 16% grade (I took a picture of the sign to prove it.) and the truck didn't break a sweat. Needless to say, I was very impressed. The DW noted that she felt safer and more comfortable in the truck than she did in our previous TV (while towing) and that's all I needed to justify expense.










One issue did arise that I will have to contend with later. We had the rear seats folded flat for the dogs and my DW noticed that there is so much room back there that we could actually fit TWO Great Danes in the rear!







Help! I'm not sure I'm ready for two Danes!









Anyway, we loved the way the truck pulled the TT and it handled very well. As soon as we get our Equal-i-zer I'm sure I'll be completely satisfied with the handling. Keep in mind I'm still using standard spring bars and friction sway control.

_Fanatical1_ - Please let me know when you get a chance to tow with your new truck! I'm excited about comparing notes!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Airboss,
> 
> Did you tow with it yet? How did it do? We want to hear about your impressions...


Just got back from Big Bear Lake, CA yesterday. I promise to review the campsite in another thread because we had such a good time, but for now here's what I thought of the truck...

HOLY COW, MAN! Not one hiccup from the engine, no miscues from the tranny, and a solid ride over crappy CA secondary roads (HWY 247). At one point we were chugging up a 16% grade (I took a picture of the sign to prove it. I'll add it later.) and the truck didn't break a sweat. Needless to say, I was very impressed. The DW noted that she felt safer and more comfortable in the truck than she did in our previous TV (while towing) and that's all I needed to justify expense.

One issue did arise that I will have to contend with later. We had the rear seats folded flat for the dogs and my DW noticed that there is so much room back there that we could actually fit TWO Great Danes in the rear!







Help! I'm not sure I'm ready for two Danes!









Anyway, we loved the way the truck pulled the TT and it handled very well. As soon as we get our Equal-i-zer I'm sure I'll be completely satisfied with the handling. Keep in mind I'm still using standard spring bars and friction sway control.

_Fanatical1_ - Please let me know when you get a chance to tow with your new truck! I'm excited about comparing notes!
[/quote]

I swear our diesel yawns when we tow, like "when ya gonna make me work?"







You can't beat the feeling when gliding up hills


----------

